# Back to Education Allowance: Will I be entitled to it?



## Sam (8 Jan 2010)

I've a few questions about the back to education allowance:

1. I've been on Jobseeker's Benefit for over 6 months and have applied for some FETAC courses in a local college which run for a period of 3 months this spring. If I'm accepted should I just sign on as usual or would I be entitled to BTEA?

2. Looking further into the future I'm going to apply for a Master's starting next September which will run for 1 year. Would getting a back to education allowance now affect me getting it then? 

3. Would I even be entitled to this for that masters course since I've already done an undergraduate course (Is BTEA only for people who've not been through 3rd level education before?) 

4. If I work part-time between now and next September would that mean that I would defintely not be entitled to BTEA?


----------



## gipimann (8 Jan 2010)

Here is a link to the Back to Education information on www.welfare.ie
 Back to Education

Have a read of the operational guidelines (link to the right after you select one of the options - third level, second level, etc - it will explain how you can qualify.


----------



## Sam (8 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the link-looks like BTEA doesn't cover Master's


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jan 2010)

Sam said:


> Thanks for the link-looks like BTEA doesn't cover Master's


 Youre right; Masters not covered


----------



## Speedwell (8 Jan 2010)

But as far as I know a HDip is. Would you have any interest in a HDip?


----------



## Sam (10 Jan 2010)

veron01 said:


> But as far as I know a HDip is. Would you have any interest in a HDip?



No, I wouldn't do a course on that basis. I find it frustrating that some post graduate courses are offered whereas others are not especially when the prices for a one year masters and a one year diploma, at UCC for example, appear to be very similar.


----------



## noeler (11 Jan 2010)

Hi,if your FETAC is full time approved course then you can get BTEA. You can not get BTEA for any H Dip/masters/postgraduate, only teachers postgrad diploma in education. You should not be claiming welfare if you intend to do a masters next year, this would screw your chance of keeping your payment if you were to say that. I do know every absolute aspect about getting the BTEA, so ask away. If you do a fas course between now and sept then that is counted towards time for BTEA qualification. It sounds like you have a degree, therefore, your ONLY choice in getting BTEA is to get a place on post grad in education. They will def not give you BTEA to do another undergraduate course. If you have the days/time then you ought to get it. more info on  .


----------



## noeler (11 Jan 2010)

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW70/Documents/sw70.pdf


----------



## noeler (11 Jan 2010)

sorry, I made a mistake, you can get BTEA for any Higher Diploma, but not masters and not if you hold a postgrad already.


----------



## PolkaDot (8 Feb 2010)

My partner is currenly receiving the BTEA. She is doing a work placement as part of her course and obviously she does not get paid for this.

However, she has been offered some extra hours in this placement as they are short staff for a few days and they have offered to pay her for these additional hours.

Is she allowed to do this while receiving the BTEA or could she lose it as a result of taking paid work?

The welfare site says: "Earnings from part-time employment do not affect the basic BTEA payment." but doesnt give any more information on the technicalities or what is defined as "part-time".


----------



## Welfarite (9 Feb 2010)

It is as it says; earnings from P/T work do not affect BTEA.


----------

